# Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2



## outlaw Jack (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem unser erster Tag auf See gut verlaufen war machten wir gleich eine weitere Ausfahrt mit unserem Fischer klar. Drei Tage später standen wir wieder um 7.oo Uhr morgens am Pier von Parlatuvier. Dog kam pünktlich und machte sich gleich an die Beschaffung von Köderfischen. Die Pier in Parlatuvier ist ca. 100 meter lang und unter der Pier schwimmen immer tausende kleiner Sprotten die er mit dem Wurfnetz versuchte zu fangen.
Plötzlich war große Aufregung auf der Pier als Dog einen fußballgroßen Kugelfisch im Netz hatte. Der Kugelfisch hatte sich verfangen und mit Wasser aufgebläht, kleine Sprotten, die sich zwischen Netz und den Stacheln befanden spießte der Kugelfisch auf. Mit vereinten Kräften wurde das Netz mit Inhalt auf die Pier gebracht um danach den Kugelfisch zu befreien. Als der Kugelfisch das Netz los wurde zischte und blubberte der aufgeblähte Freund und Wasser kam ihm aus dem Maul und aus den Kiemendeckeln. Leider habe ich nur ein paar Bilder geschossen, ein Video wäre interessanter gewesen. Mit dem Gaff wurde der „Stachelritter“ wieder seinem Element übergeben. 



Die restliche Köderfischbeschaffung lief dann zwischenfallfrei ab und wenig später fuhren wir wieder unter blauem Himmel Richtung sister rock. Das Meer war wesentlich unruhiger weil die Tage zuvor starker Wind von nord blies. Wir begannen wieder mit dem bewährten „Tobagostylesystem“ der Beköderung (siehe Bericht über Tag 1). Die ersten jagenden Fische zeigten sich nur Minuten nach dem Aussetzen der Köderfische. Voller Hoffnung drehten wir die ersten Schleifen im Zielgebiet. Psychobo spürte als erster Druck auf seiner Rute, wenig später spürte ich auch bei mir einen Biss der nicht verwerte werden konnte, der Köderfisch wurde mir vom Haken gestohlen. Psychobo konnte nach kurzem Drill ein „Greenbackjack“ ins Boot verfrachten. Es verging einige Zeit bis wir plötzlich hinter dem Boot Fische unseren Köderfischen folgen sahen. Unter den Fischen war ein besonders großer zu erkennen der sich immer wieder durch die Wellen schob und wir somit seinen Kopf sehen konnten. Wir waren uns einig das es ein Hai sein musste. Kurz nachdem er wieder in einer Welle verschwunden war spürte ich einen zaghaften Zug auf meiner Rute, der immer stärker wurde. Ich schlug an und der Haken saß. Psychobo und Dog holten ihre Köder ein und ich begann den Kampf mit dem Fisch der sofort versuchte zu tauchen. Das gelang ihm auch und wenig später deutete meine Rutenspitze immer wieder senkrecht ins Wasser. 


Der Fisch bewegte sich kraftvoll und gleichmäßig. Froh war ich um den Harnes von Psychobo der Gold wert war. Ich musste immer wieder die Bremse regulieren um mein Material nicht zu überfordern. Die nächsten 20 Minuten war ich bemüht das Tier müde zu kämpfen. Immer wieder tauchte der Fisch ab nachdem ich ihm in Richtung Boot zog. Als wir dann einen besseren Blick auf den Fisch werfen konnten erkannten wir, dass es sich nicht um einen Hai handelt, sondern um einen Cobia. Sorge hatte ich um meine Schnur, die immer sehr dicht an den Rumpf des Bootes kam, sobald ich den Fisch näher hatte und er versuchte, unter dem Boot zu flüchten. Mehrfach umkreiste der Fisch das Boot und taucht dann wieder ab. Nach ca. 30 Minuten war es dann soweit. Ich konnte den Fisch nahe genug an das Boot drillen und Dog setzte das Gaff gekonnt in den Rücken des Cobias und wuchtete ihn ins Boot. Video ist hier zu sehen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDfszD4gCHs
Im Boot schlug der Fisch heftig um sich. Besonders gefährlich sind die 8-12 scharfen Rückenstachel der Cobias die schlimme Verletzungen hervorrufen können. 


Nach dem Drill war ich mächtig ausgepowert und ich spürte den Seegang im Kopf.
Leider gab es keine Gelegenheit zur Pause. Wir beköderten neu, nahmen wieder Fahrt auf um erneut nach bereits beschriebenem System zu fischen. Es dauerte wieder nicht lange und es krachte wieder in meiner Rute. Der Fisch hatte meinen Köder perfekt genommen und riss mir die hälfte der Schnur unter heftigem kreischen der Rolle runter. Ich dachte ich hätte einen verfluchten Güterzug am Haken. Ich drehte meine Bremse zu um den Fisch zu stoppen. Das gelang mir auch und plötzlich war keinerlei Widerstand zu spüren. Ich nahm an, dass ich den Fisch verloren hatte. Dog rief mir zu „ reel in, reel in, very fast!“ Ich kurbelte wie verrückt um Schnur auf die Rolle zu bekommen denn der Fisch hatte nur seine Richtung geändert, war jedoch noch am Haken. Irgendwann spürte ich dann wieder Druck auf der Schnur. Der Fisch schoss in verschiedene Richtungen um zu flüchten. Mir gelang es das Tier ans Boot zu bekommen. Unter dem Boot ging bei einer nicht übermäßig starken Flucht des Fisches das Stahlvorfach auf. Der Fisch entkam. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Bonito der Premiumklasse war, schade. Wenig später bekam Psychobo einen satten Biss auf seinen Köderfisch. Der Kampf endete leider verfrüht weil ein weiterer Fisch den knotenlosen Verbinder zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach anbiss und damit das Reißen der Schnur auslöste. Wir beköderten neu und praktisch nach dem Auslassen meiner Schnur auf Schleppweite hatte ich den nächsten Biss. Nach 2-3 Minuten gaffte Dog den Bonito am Boot. Ich war gut durchgepeitscht von der Anstrengung und dem Seegang in meinem Kopf. Nach einer Schleife beköderten wir neu und mir gelang das Fangen eines weiteren ähnlich großen Bonito ca. 13-17 Pfund schwer. Ich spürte den Seegang immer deutlicher. Uns gingen die Köderfische aus und wir fuhren in die L´anse formi bay um frische Sprotten zu fangen. Ich bat Dog uns am Strand abzusetzen damit wir ein wenig relaxen konnten. Ich fühlte mich wie Robinson Crusoe in dieser zauberhaften Bucht. Dog holte uns nach 45 Minuten ab. Köderfische hatte er keine fangen können. Er fing aber einen Pelikan mit dem Wurfnetz, dem er noch auf dem Boot die Federn über die Ohren gezogen hatte.
That´s Tobago!!!
Wir beschlossen Richtung sister rocks zu fahren um diese zu umkreisen. Da wir keine Köderfische mehr hatten hingen wir Wobbler an unsere Leinen. Wir kreisten ca. eine Stunde um die Felsen ohne einen einzigen Biss. Auf der Nordseite spürte ich dann einen kurzen Schlag in der Rute. Ein Fisch hat wohl meinen Rapala x Rap 16 cm deepdiver attackiert ohne sich zu haken, hm….!
Wir ließen es dabei gut sein und fuhren Richtung Parlatuvier. 
Die Einheimischen fischen in der Regel nur mit Handleine. Auf der Pier wurden wir von einem älteren Fischer, den wir schon kannten auf unser Equipment angesprochen. Er bezeichnete unsere Köder und Ruten alles als „Micky Mouse Zeug“. Ein andere alter Fischer wollte, dass ich ihm meine Spinnrute vorführe. Staunende Augen sah ich in seinem Gesicht als er die Technik meiner Shimano Stationärrolle begriff. 
Ich kann Tobago, speziell Parlatuvier nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen. Es hat noch einen ursprünglichen, freundlichen Charakter. Der Nordosten ist sehr fischreich, viel Fischer kommen die Küste hoch gefahren um dort zu fischen. 
Wenn ihr mit Dog raus fahren möchtet dann fragt einfach auf dem Pier nach ihm, jeder kennt ihn.

über Tag 1 kannst du hier lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142430

Petri, Ya man, 
outlaw jack


----------



## outlaw Jack (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Hi,

noch ein paar Tobago Bilder, es gibt Schlimmeres im November!!!


----------



## PsychoBo (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*



outlaw Jack schrieb:


> Mit dem Gaff wurde der „Stachelritter“ wieder seinem Element übergeben.



Ich werde nie das Geräuch vergessen das entstanden ist, als der Kugelfisch auf die Wasseroberfläche aufgekommen ist... 

Ich sage nur 3/4 mit Wasser gefüllter Medizinball.


----------



## Dart (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Hi Outlaw Jack + PsychoBo
Super Berichte und herrliche Bilder, danke für's Einstellen.:l
Ganz dickes Petrieee, Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Es gibt wirklich Schlimmeres im November


----------



## hans albers (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

.. tolle bilder..
klasse fische...

#6
petri

lars


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

super schöne fische petri dazu


----------



## Michel81 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

sommer, sonne sonnenschein....

ich wünsch euch noch viel spaß!


----------



## serviola (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Jungs,

grosses Lob für 3 super Berichte, tolle Fotos und auch nette Fische.

So schön kann angeln sein. Eine Strafe für jeden, der nicht dabei sein konnte.


----------



## outlaw Jack (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Hi,

danke für euer Lob und die Annerkennung. Ich bin (körperlich) jetzt knapp ne Woche wieder in Deutschland. Ich bekomme Tobago nicht aus meinem Kopf, ich vermisse das Meer, die Sonne, die Strände und das Angeln. Ich habe hier nochmal ein paar Bilder:

Für alle die Hunger oder Appetit haben


Beweglicher Rückenstachel des Cobias


Das Maul des Cobias (Hechelzähne wie beim Wels)


Die Innereien des Cobias


Captain Dog mit Wurfnetz. Eine Ecke des Wurfnetzes wird in den Mund genommen um es beim Wurf besser entfalten zu können.



Gruß

outlaw jack


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Moin,

vielen Dank für die drei klasse Berichte! Very nice


----------



## hans albers (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*



> Ich bin (körperlich) jetzt knapp ne Woche wieder in Deutschland. Ich bekomme Tobago nicht aus meinem Kopf, ich vermisse das Meer, die Sonne, die Strände und das Angeln.



yep...
das kenne ich.. 

dauert erst mal ne zeit bis man
sich aklimatisiert hat..
(..."was mache ich überhaupt hier...?" )

nach meinem letzen pazifik urlaub
hab ich die fröhlichen gesichter
unter südlicher sonne am meisten vermisst..

greetz
lars


----------



## Tortugaf (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Genau deshalb komme ich auch nicht weck von hier.





hans albers schrieb:


> yep...
> das kenne ich..
> 
> dauert erst mal ne zeit bis man
> ...


----------



## ThomasL (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

super Berichte und tolle Bilder#6


----------



## Roosterfish (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Wirklich tolle Berichte. Vielen Dank.

Roosterfish


----------



## Cascadu (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Hallo Jack & PsychoBo,
euer Bericht und die Fotos finde ich Super, hat mir richtig Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen. Gut finde ich auch dass ihr in eurem Bericht und auf einem Foto über die gefahr der Rückenstachel des Cobias aufmerksam macht,für mich ist dies eine wertvolle info die mich möglicher weise bei meinem nächsten Trinidad Urlaub vor einer schmerzhaften überraschung schützt.
Hier ein bißchen info über euren fang http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobia


----------



## outlaw Jack (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Hallo Cascuda,

danke für deine Lob an unseren Angelberichten. 
Hast du den nächsten Flug schon geplant? Mich würde auch interessieren ob du schon auf Trinidad oder Tobago gefischt hast und was du wo und wie gefangen hast !?

Nützlich könnte dir auch Bo`s Thread "Tarpun, was tun" sein.
So weit wohnen wir alle nicht auseinander. 

ya man, later

Outlaw Jack


----------



## Cascadu (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelbericht TOBAGO November 2008, little big game fishing…Tag 2*

Hi Jack,
habe von 1992 bis 1996 in Princess Town auf Trinidad gelebt,
bin aber seit fünf Jahren nicht mehr in meiner alten Heimat gewesen und es sieht aus als würde ich auch in diesem Jahr wieder nicht nachhause fliegen können.
Obwohl Meeresangeln meine grosse leidenschaft ist hatte ich damals haubtsächlich am Navet Staudamm und seine Zuflüsse geangelt, manchmal fischte ich mit meinen Freunden in den Caroni oder Navet Swamp´s mit selbstgeschlagener Bambusrute (Chine Bambo) ging es damals auf Wabine, Kaskarube, Cascadu und Catfish.
http://www.redorbit.com/modules/reflib/article_images/0_c40b70a33c51b07e0bce1d2d652bbcdc.jpg
http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb213/jayzee19/catfish.jpg
Für Cascadu und Catfish habe ich Links gefunden,
Wabine und Kaskarube ist der Trininame für Barschartiger Fische ,die ich noch nicht identifiziert habe.
Brandungsfischen mache ich am liebsten am Mayaro beach http://www.mayarobeach.com an der Ostküste am Atlantik,manchmal auch am Moruga beach http://wikimapia.org/9272057/La-Lune-Moruga-Beach an der Südküste, da muss man aber ein gutes stück ins Wasser laufen,da der Strand recht flach ist. Zum Bootsangeln geht es mit meinem Freund Jhon raus auf den Golf of Paria an der Westküste zwischen Venezuela und Trinidad. Der Golf ist ein ruhiges und fischreiches gewässer aber in der Regenzeit ist er etwas verschmutzt, da der Regen den ganzen Strassendreck von San Fernando und Port of Spain hinein spühlt.Wann ich das nächste mal heim komme weiss ich leider noch nicht.
Dieser Link http://www.trinoutdoors.com/index.htmhttp://www.trinoutdoors.com/index.htm zeigt dir was so auf Trinidad ab geht auch in sachen angeln, dieser Link nicht so ganz vollständig, den es gibt einige schöne Angelplätze und Fischarten die hier nicht beschrieben werden.
Für viele Fische haben die Trini´s ihren eigenen Namen,die ich nicht einmal im "Das Grosse Buch Des Angelns" finde.
Solltest du mal nach Trinidad kommen, musst du unbedingt
einmal an den Maracas beach, einer der schönsten Badestrände Trinidad´s,an dem Strand stehen einige
Läden die "Shark and Bake" herstellen und verkaufen,das ist das beste Fischgericht das ich je gegessen habe ,mit dieser meinung bin ich auch nicht alleine. Soll aber auch sehr teuer geworden sein.
Bis demnächst
                         Cascadu


----------

